# freebsd-update on own ISO



## Shamrock (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi,

I created my own ISO with minimal installation and fresh cvs (just changed passwd file and few other config files). I was wondering how freebsd-update work on it.
When I do "freebsd-update fetch" I got "nothing to change" but when I did "freebsd-update IDS" I got some diffrences in checksum.
I confused what is correct.


----------



## kdemidofff (Sep 1, 2010)

gives a idea for realy new & hardcore FreeBSD install [media]: an twitter api compatible bootable string
xD


----------

